# K-Edge Chain Catcher or Deda Dog Tooth on RS??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone using a K-Edge chain catcher or a Deda Dog Tooth on their RS? I am thinking the dog tooth is easier to install (if it can even be installed on the RS seat tube). I have had my chain come off only once going from big ring to small ring climbing a hill. No damage, but want to avoid possibility of having a problem in the future.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the K-Edge chain catcher on my RS. There was no issue with installation. The 'Hard to Fit' Kit with the longer bolt is required for the RS. It is not harder to fit - it is just a longer bolt and thicker spacer.

The K-Edge chain catcher has remained secure on my bike since early in the cycling season.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just installed a K-Edge on my S3 today. I would also get one for my R3, but it just cost way too much after factoring the shipping, and FEDEX handling charge.

Yes for the R3 and RS with the Squoval seattube, you will need to get the long bolt with spacer kit for extra $3


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

AWESOME guys. Thanks! I ordered one with the HTF kit. With an RS I assume it goes like this:
Stock curved washer
Spacer
Star Washer
Catcher
Flat Washer
25mm screw


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Got another K Edge for my R3.. Here are the pics


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's one I made for my R3SL. It weighs 8g and cost about $4.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Nice. what did you use to make it?


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

where did you guys buy the k edge catcher?
thanks.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

So I'm building my '09 RS with Chorus 11... is this something I should consider as part of the build? Do chains jump that often to require this?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I got my K Edge directly from the creator at Ace CO Sport http://www.acecosportgroup.com/

You can also buy one from Competitive Cyclist.

Dropping chain off the small ring isn't common if your shifting is set properly. However it could still happen. I had dropped my chain off the small ring twice on my R3 over the 2.8 years I've had the bike. The first time it happened, it was wedge right between the frame and ring so bad, I couldn't pull it off without doing damage to the frame. I had to remove the chainrings on the side of the road to free the chain. With a chain catcher I will not have to worry about the possibility of that happening again; as well as a chance to wreck the carbon frame. I think it's a good piece of "insurance" to have on the bike.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------

